# Sad, venting



## sofie (Mar 20, 2011)

The last 2 months my husband and I made a lot of progress and he was more loving and cheerfull and even a little bit more into sex.
Didn't even yell at me when I cryed for something not related.

Last night was planned for sex and I was looking forward to it, doesn't happen that often, and we start out well and then .... we get to it and then poof he's done :-(
Was no oopsie, because then he tells me and gives me other options.
Says: we come around to you tomorrow. What's the point of that? Coming around to me when I'm cooled down and frustrated and he not aroused?
I am sad. I don't understand.
Just venting I guess, no one else to tell those things to.
.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

sofie said:


> Didn't even yell at me when I cryed for something not related..


I am sure I am not reading this right. What is this?


----------



## sofie (Mar 20, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> I am sure I am not reading this right. What is this?


Er.. misspelled  meant "crying"
He gets angry at me when I cry for whatever reason, if it's something he does or when I hurt my knee, or the cat dies, whatever


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow I did read it right. WTF is wrong with him? Did he go to Nazi guard summer death camp? Jesus Christ that's messed up. He yells at a woman for crying? His own wife? Call his mother and tell her to take him back and fix him. I am crying for you for having to put up with that.


----------



## sofie (Mar 20, 2011)

Runs like Dog: Just.......Thanks for being here


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

He's a selfish lover. He got his, so he doesn't care about you.

Next time you cry, and he says something. Tell him this is who I am, if you don't want to see the tears leave the freakin room.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Did I read this right! He got off, and didn't offer to "help" you out at all?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

I bet he turned over and went to sleep.


----------



## sofie (Mar 20, 2011)

BigToe said:


> I bet he turned over and went to sleep.


No, he wanted to read; wasn't sleepy yet 

I'm going to bed now... with a sleeping pill !


----------

